# B.E.B hdpe Classic



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Started mucking round with this stuff tonight, simply to understand its shaping properties, and I think I'm in love! Makes a bit of mess, but my Limited cache of power tools, made easy work of this synthetic material... tougher than a roo 'bout to roger, and finishes smooth as.. next quest: find out how to bond this stuff to timber good n proper..prob a polyeurathene adhesive i guess...


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

This Sling is cool Looking your work is great bet its a great shooter...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

PUKKA!









Is this design patent in AUS ?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ben just located a place and I have on order some of there glue for hdpe and it isn't as expensive as some I have seen. Some glues for hdpe are being sold for $125.00 (apprx) for the smallest size. Don't know if I am stepping in a pile of crap but the cost difference makes it worth a try.

Here is the description; Prod code UBP70, Universal bond Adhesive. 13.33 Brit pounds

http://www.shop4glue.com/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a great looking piece of work.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, and especially for.that link Rayshot! Had no idea some hdpe glue was so........special.. any way another learning curve lol & scrambler it shoots really well, wee bit thinner than my timber frames, but still feels the same, the palm swell might give it a bit more body once we sort this glue sitch! Cheers all


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Favorite slingshots here!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B.E.B. LocTiteII wood glue wouldn't work?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Bud.
philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice piece of work. What did you use to polish it? My local plastics shop claims you cannot glue to HDPE, so I will be curious to know how you make out with your glue. You are right that this stuff is plenty tough.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

sweet!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

With HDPE being resistant to most chemicals, you need to use an adhesive that contains a special solvent.

I would recommend 3M - Scotch-Weld - Structural Plastic Adhesive - DP8005

Link

You can get this from Blackwoods

Link


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

One word for you...PRETTY!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

good shooter it looks like


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks again all, ok well my first attempt will be the scotch weld, cheers hrawk, as its the quickest and easiest for me to obtain.. 
Charles: I only had 400 grit paper at my disposal last night, but buffed it with the dremmel felt and polishing compound.. as this was just a "get to know you" job, I didn't use quite a large enough felt, or one that was a bit worn, so a few minor felt wheel marks can be seen with the flash on, normal light it looks fine.. the beautie about this stuff is, any scratches, marks etc can simply be buffed out in seconds..


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good. can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Ben, that stuff is REALLY easy to flame polish, much quicker and easier than sanding and polishing with felt. Practice on a bit of scrap first, too fast, doesn't work, too slow, you burn it.


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

_What is HDPE?_


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hoosier said:


> _What is HDPE?_


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hdpe


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hey Ben, that stuff is REALLY easy to flame polish, much quicker and easier than sanding and polishing with felt. Practice on a bit of scrap first, too fast, doesn't work, too slow, you burn it.


Ok cheers, will give it a crack.. just a butane hand torch?..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, use a wide flame, don't go for pencil tip or anything.

Also, I'm assuming you've at least sanded it to about a 240 grit finish or better.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep 400 grit was perfect for the buff wheel...


----------

